# Fat Burning Soup?



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Has anyone tried this diet? I was doing some spring cleaning and ran across it in a folder. I think my sister gave it to me many years ago. My first thought was that a person would be crazy to do this, but when I got to the bottom of the page it says it is from a hospital that feeds it to heart patients for rapid weight loss. 


*Basic Fat Burning Soup*


6 large onions
1 or 2 cans of Tomatoes
1 large head of cabbage
2 green peppers
1 bunch of celery
1 pkg lipton soup mix

Season with salt, pepper, curry, parsley, bouillon, or hot sauce if desired.

Cut veggies in small pieces and cover with water. Boil fast for ten
minutes. Lower to simmer and continue cooking until veggies are tender.
This soup can be eaten anytime you are hungry. Eat as much as you
want, whenever you want. This soup will not add calories. The more you
eat the more you will lose. Fill a thermos in the morning if you will
be away during the day. If eaten alone for indefinite periods, you
would suffer malnutrition.

*Day 1:* All fruit except bananas. Cantaloupe and watermelon are lower
in calories than most fruits. Eat only the soup and fruits. You can
have unsweetened tea, cranberry juice or water to drink.

*Day 2:* All veggies. Eat until you are stuffed with all the fresh, raw,
or canned veggies. Try to eat green leafy veggies and stay away from
dry beans, peas, and corn. Eat along with the soup. At dinner time on
this day, reward yourself with a big baked potato and butter. Do not
eat any fruits today.

*Day 3:* Eat all the soup, fruits and veggies you want. Do not eat a
baked potato. If you have eaten for 3 days, as specified above and have
not cheated, you will find that you have lost from 5 -7 pounds.

*Day 4:* Bananas and skim milk. Eat as many as 3 bananas and drink as
many glasses of milk as you can today along with the soup. Bananas are
high in calories and carbohydrates and so it the milk. But on this day
your body will need the potassium and the carbs, proteins and calcium to
lessen you cravings for sweets.

*Day 5:* Beef and tomatoes. You may have 10-20 ounces of beef and 1 can
of tomatoes or 6 fresh tomatoes today. Try to drink at least 6-8
glasses of water to wash away the uric acid in your body. Eat the soup
at least once today.

*Day 6:* Beef and veggies. Eat to you heart's content of the beef and
veggies today. You can even have 2 or 3 steaks if you like with green
leafy veggies, but no baked potato. Be sure to eat the soup at least
once today.

*Day 7: * Brown Rice, unsweetened fruit juice and veggies. Stuff
yourself. Be sure to have the soup at least once today. 

By the end of the 7th day, if you have not cheated, you will have lost
10-17 pounds. If you have lost more than 15 lbs, stay off the diet for
2 days before repeating the diet again. 

This 7 day eating plan can be used as often as you like. As a matter of
fact, if correctly followed, it will clean your system of impurities and
give you a feeling of well-being as never before. After only 7 days of
the process, you will begin to feel lighter by at least 10-17 lbs,
having an abundance of energy. Continue this plan as long as you wish
and feel the difference.

This diet is fast, fat-burning and the secret is that you will burn more
calories than you take in. It will flush your system of impurities. 
This diet does not lend itself to drinking any alcoholic beverages at
any time. Because of the removal for fat build-up in your system. Go
off the diet at least 24 hours before any intake of alcohol.

Because everyone's digestive system is different, this diet will affect
everyone differently, after day 3, you will have more energy than when
you began if you did not cheat. After being on the diet for several
days, you will find your bowel movements have changed - eat a cup of
bran or fiber. Although you can have black coffee with this diet, you
may find that you don't need the caffeine after the 3rd day.

*Definite NO-NO's:* No bread, alcohol, or carbonated drinks including
diet drinks. S Stick with water, unsweetened tea, black coffee,
unsweetened fruit juices, cranberry juice and skimmed milk.

The basic fat burning soup can be eaten anytime you feel hungry. Eat as
much as you want. Remember, the more you eat, the more weight you will
lose. No fried foods or bread. You can eat broiled or baked skinless
chicken instead of beef on one of the beef days.

Any prescribed medication will not hurt you on this diet. Continue
this plan as long as you wish and feel the difference both mentally and
physically. If you prefer, you can substitute broiled fish for the beef
on only 1 of the beef days. You need the high protein in the beef the
other days.

This diet is from Sacred Heart Memorial Hospital. Used for overweight
heart patients to lose rapidly, usually before surgery.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

My parents have done this off and on. It always worked but they had very little to loose, I couldn't stand the stuff.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I tried it and it works wonderfully, but I couldn't stay with it. One other thing. It is NOT put out by Sacred Heart Hospital. I called them to ask a few questions and they said the adamantly deny the diet and in fact suggest that people stay completely away from it because it does not furnish you with the vitamins and nutrients necessary for a "balanced, healthy" diet. That said, tell me what is balanced and healthy? High carbs, low fat? High fat, low carbs? All soup and little stuff the rest of the week (loved the potatoe day by the way!). How about 2 meal replacement shakes and 1 sensible meal? Anyone figure out what that "sensible meal" is supposed to be?????

My husband just tried a diet where he eats 3 scrambled eggs for breakfast. He then has a large salad with lettuce, onions, tomatoes, cauliflower, broccoli, cucumber, egg, cheese and ranch dressing for lunch. Supper is the same salad except with slices of delineate sliced roast beef, ham, and turkey, for a super sized chef salad. Guess what? 20 pounds gone in 7 days. Yep! I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Yes, it really works!* 
The Cabbage Soup diet:I do this diet every now and than when all else fails. It really works! After a few days I get tired of it, but stick with it and I l lose 3-7 lbs per week. It is nutritious too. So If you want to lose some pounds fast and get a "jump start" this might be the diet for you. Also exercise along with it. very beneficial. ..


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'd do fine except for day 4. Can't drink milk!


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

Is it Lipton Onion Soup Mix?


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

oh I forgot, do you think 2% milk would give close to same results as skim? I love milk and have gotten down to 2% but just can't do skim..


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I think it is Lipton Onion Soup Mix. I'm pretty sure it has to be skim milk, not 2%. I used 2% when I used to buy store milk. Now I use fresh goat milk. The thought of drinking skim milk is yuk, but I guess I'll have to do it. I think I can down a glass or 2 if it'll help me lose a lot of weight. I want to lose about 25 lbs so I plan to do this fat burning soup thing twice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd like to try this as well, I need to drop 30 lbs. I'm okay with the entire diet except the coffee.... life begins and ends for me with coffee, but I gotta have creamer in it. Would I kill the diet by adding creamer?

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I think the creamer would kill it. That's why they say on day 3 you will have lost 5-7 lbs *if you have not cheated.*

If you really want to loose the weight, can you forgo the creamer for 7 days? I'm going to gag down the skim milk because I really want to loose the weight. I'm just finishing up everything in the frig before I start. I don't want to waste a frig full of food. That's the kind of thinking that put the extra pounds on me, I guess I haven't learned my lesson yet. LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This recipe sounds a bit more appetizing to me:

Cabbage Soup Recipe

6 large green onions 
2 green peppers 
1 or 2 cans of tomatoes (diced or whole) 
3 Carrots 
1 Container (10 oz. or so) Mushrooms 
1 bunch of celery 
half a head of cabbage 
1 package Lipton soup mix 
1 or 2 cubes of bouillon (optional) 
1 48oz can V8 juice (optional) 
Season to taste with salt, pepper, parsley, curry, garlic powder, etc. 
Directions:

Slice green onions, put in a pot and start to saute with cooking spray.

Cut green pepper stem end off and cut in half, take the seeds and membrane out. Cut the green-pepper into bite size pieces and add to pot. 

Take the outer leafs layers off the cabbage, cut into bite size pieces, add to pot.

Clean carrots, cut into bite size pieces, and add to pot. 

Slice mushrooms into thick slices, add to pot.

If you would like a spicy soup, add a small amount of curry or cayenne pepper now.

You can use beef or chicken bouillon cubes for seasonings. These have all the salt and flavors you will need. 

Use about 12 cups of water (or 8 cups and the V8 juice), cover and put heat on low. Let soup cook for a long time - two hours works well. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I was going to add that green beans could also be added.

This recipe is very similar to a Weight Watchers soup recipe.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

I would think that if you're worried about getting the proper nutrition with the onion soup, that you could take vitamin suppliments. And also, I really doubt that 2% would cut it in place of skim....I switched off 2% to skim and lost over 10 lbs on that alone


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'll say one thing! This soup is delicious! Could eat a quart of it!


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

annie716 said:


> Is it Lipton Onion Soup Mix?


I use Lipton chicken noodle soup, without the meat. I use the dried soup. I never use milk of any kind on this diet. I cut diary out of my food plan because of allergies.


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm doing this diet right now. this is my first time for THIS diet, thought I'd give it a try since my weight seems to have been stuck..fighting the same 5 pounds for over a year now. It's working so far. When I started on Saturday I weighed 155.8. As of this morning I'm at 150.4. 
I'll let you know what happens when the 7 days are over-hopefully all the weight won't come back immediately. 
martha


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm making the soup tonight and will start the diet tomorrow. I'll post how much weight I loose, hopefully a few lbs.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

can I join in, too? I did this diet ten years ago and had great results, and thought the soup was yummy.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I already cheated!! Yesterday was my first day, the soup & fruit day. Last night I was watching some cooking shows and before I knew it I had ate 3 squares of a chocolate candy bar. Not a little candy bar, the big 7oz. size, so 3 squares is a LOT of chocolate. 

Now I'm wondering if I should start over or continue with day 2. Today the only think I've ate is the soup, no extra veggies or fruits. Maybe if I just eat the soup today it might help make up for the chocolate?


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I'd like to try this soup, but I wouldn't be able to use the Lipton Onion Soup mix because it has MSG in it, so do bullion cubes. I do know there is bullion cubes without MSG but it hard to find in this small town. MSG gives me killer migraine headaches, sometimes so bad I have to go to the ER.


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

I made it through all 7 days without cheating at all! hard to believe. My last day was Friday, May 4, and on Saturday morning I weighed 148.8. that means i lost seven pounds in seven days. this morning i was at 149.6, so a little bit came back(I've been eating healthy since friday, but not "dieting"), but not as much as I expected. I think my body needed a little kick to get the weight loss started again. I thought the soup was pretty good, but I sure was tired of eating it by the end of the week.
martha


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok! Who all is in on this?? Weedlady? Spinner? RockyGlen?? Mysticdream44-I bet you could just add beef broth instead of doing the lipton soup mix, the soup mix is probably just for flavor.

I started yesterday. Was ok until about 9 pm. (this is why I've gained so much, I know!!) DH is up & rattling the cupboards for snacks. Sat down w/tostias & dip. AAAUUUGGGHHH! 

I was GOOD! Didn't have a bite.

Wanted avocadoes yesterday but it was an all fruit day...avocadoes are technically fruit, tho, so geeeee. I am sooo confused. Had 2 avocadoes for breakfast this am. That was STRANGE!

Let's post our successes!

Patty


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Do You Think Kids Age 10 And Up Can Do This Diet?


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Ok! Who all is in on this?? Weedlady? Spinner? RockyGlen?? Mysticdream44-I bet you could just add beef broth instead of doing the lipton soup mix, the soup mix is probably just for flavor.
> 
> I started yesterday. Was ok until about 9 pm. (this is why I've gained so much, I know!!) DH is up & rattling the cupboards for snacks. Sat down w/tostias & dip. AAAUUUGGGHHH!
> 
> ...


I have home canned beef broth, I think I will try that and see how it goes. That was a wonderful idea. Thanks


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

well...count me in, but I had a major snag. I made the big pot of soup - it was delicious! I seasoned it with paprika and cayenne. Home canned cabbage and tomatoes...just really yummy. My family ate the whole pot! 

So I am making another pot tomorrow and will weigh in (UGH) and start the diet...surely they will not want to eat it all day every day, right? right????


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

RockyGlen-

You are right-they will NOT want it every day! LOL Dh had some the 1st day & then a cup of it last nite. Wants NO more. 

I'm on the day you can have both fruit & vegies. The HUGE baked potato was sooooo good last nite! The 2 avocadoes I had for breakfast yesterday was interesting...

Hang in there everyone!

Patty


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm on day 6 of my second week. As of Monday, the first day of week 2, I had lost about 7 lbs. Not the 10-17 "advertised", but I'm happy with it. I didn't get to exercise along with the diet as much this week though. I'm not expecting the same result. I'm thinking of going one more week on it. I'm not tired of the soup yet! 

Without cheating at all for two weeks, I lost a total of 10 lbs. I didn't have time to get the ingredients to make the soup again this week, so I'm just eating salads and following the rest of the diet as best I can this week. I'll make another batch of soup on the weekend and go one more week and hopefully lose the other 5 I want gone!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would not think this is safe for children and in all reality, children should see a doctor before starting any diet. One of my concerns would be that kids need additional milk and there is really no provision for that. I would say that the soup would be a great filler for anybody and Weight Watchers used to have a very similar soup that they recommended for that very reason.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

ok...help me decide what to do! I had been weaning our daughter and then she got sick and wanted the comfort so we went back to nursing about half the time. This week she has been very gassy and spitting up again - at 11 months old. I finally figured out it was the soup...we always eat cabbage in small amounts, and I think it was just too much for her. So I stopped the soup, and her gas stopped. Should I go ahead and be mean and wean her so I can do the diet? I had lost 4 pounds, which is very encouraging since I cheated and had diet coke anyway , and *I* am ready to wean her....sigh..........decisions, decisions


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

RockyGlen-

I'd think of your daughter first...if it's not time to wean her, wait & do the diet after she's weaned.

Boy-the banana day was something! 6 bananas! Whew. At least I got creative & put them in a blender w/skim milk & a little ice. Really good. Oh, added some vanilla. Hope that wasnt cheating!  

Sad thing is I've only lost 3 lbs!  Darn diet PROMISED 5-7 lb loss at this point. Today is my beef & tomato day... 

Monday is DH birthday, will bake a cake but it's my last diet day...I won't have any til Tues. (So then it will be: welcome back lbs?? Hope not.)

Patty


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I blew it big time. I only lasted a couple of days, then I couldn't stand it any longer, I went back to the meat & potatoes meals that I normally eat. I'll try it again soon, but while the kids and grandkids are here it's going to impossible for me to cook for them and not eat the "good stuff". LOL

The good news is that I lost a few lbs. in the couple of days. I think it was 3 or 4 lbs. I haven't gained them back yet, so maybe they'll stay off.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I quit.....having lost no weight and giving my daughter gas. 

The good news is....dh is insanely busy for the next few weeks, so I will try to do the lean cuisine/slimfast thing. Without him to cook for I might be able to manage it


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

After day 3 'WHO" is supposed to lose 5-7 lbs?? I only lost 3!! And I promise I did not cheat. I was sooo hungry too. 

It's over & only lost 5 lbs. Went from 140 to 135. REALLY wanted to lose at least 10. WILL NOT do it again very soon.

Sigh. Anyone got another one?

Patty


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I'm new here and your enthusiasm is contagious. I'm jumping in here and starting this diet tomorrow. 

I have a birthday party to attend on Sunday, but Day 3 says- soup, fruits, and veggies. I will eat fruit and veggies at the party.

After having eight children(I call it my BABY fat), I have at least thirty pounds I'd like to lose. Maybe a little more when I accomplish that.

It will be fun to see how everyone does on this diet.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

*Welcome* [email protected] (cute name) 

I did it about 6 months ago, and loved the soup. Didn't follow through long term & all that poundage is now back. 

I don't think it's a very healthy diet, but it's good to jump start eating differently.

Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Hello everyone and thanks for the welcome Wolf mom.

Today I will eat the soup, veggies, and a baked potato for supper. I'm doing okay, but am craving something more filling. (and sweet)  

I am basically doing this to see some quick results. Then I plan on a healthy diet and hopefully more exercise. I tried the Atkins diet and lost 20 pounds before I became pregnant with number 8 almost 4 years ago. 

I just need a better attitude about eating and about my weight. As long as I exercise and am busy, I can eat usually whatever I choose to. When I have the attitude that I don't care, that's when I have trouble. Also, I seem to eat too much when I don't get enough sleep. 

I think it's hard to cook meals for others and then try to eat just a little or none at all. I guess I have a problem with portion sizes. :help: Okay, that's my problem. I don't want the recommended portion size-I want to eat until I feel satisfied. I don't know about anyone else, but I can put away some food. I grew up with three older brothers and ate just like them. 

Oh well, I'll figure out how to lose thirty pounds one way or another. My eight year old told me this morning that she didn't want me to lose weight. I asked her why. She said, "I don't want you to be like those skinny mothers who act crazy." :shrug: I did not ask her what that was all about, but reassured her that I will try to act normal.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Hello everyone.

After two full days following this diet, I felt sick. I decided I can live with the extra pounds for now.

I am usually very disciplined when I commit to something, but with the way my life is right now, I've decided I don't need more problems.

For now, I will concentrate on getting more exercise and watching portion sizes.

Good luck everyone with losing unwanted pounds and keep posting.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

As an experiment, I froze some and it turned out just fine. In fact, Roger felt that it improved the flavor.

I'm going to freeze more in 1 1/2 cup amounts for quick microwave defrosting for in between meal times when I am hungry. At 4:00PM is my worse time of the day.


----------

